# Help! Use Creation PCUT in Mac



## lalo_mx (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Im new to the forum. I bought a creation pcut cr-630. Since i am still learning how to use a cutting plotter i had some problems but however everything goes fine once i test materials, speed, force, etc. 

What i would really like is to use this plotter in my mac because its the platform where i do everything. I tried signcut with no luck. 

I ve read some threads and looks that some users are sucessfully using this machine in mac os x. So im asking for help on how to do it, where i can find drivers, proper software, etc.

Thanx in advance


----------



## BraitosTees (Jul 31, 2009)

I use this exact same cutter with sign cut and illustrator. Here is a link to where you can get the driver needed to make this work.

http://support.uscutter.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=27&nav=0,5

This needs to be a licensed version of sign cut with the dongle for this to work. And it works best directly with illustrator.

Also have flexi sign pro but i seem to have problems with that so i switched to sign cut since illustrator is the industry standard for vector


----------



## lalo_mx (Oct 16, 2009)

BraitosTees said:


> I use this exact same cutter with sign cut and illustrator. Here is a link to where you can get the driver needed to make this work.
> 
> http://support.uscutter.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=viewdownload&downloaditemid=27&nav=0,5
> 
> ...


Thanx for your fast answer!!!

I just tried it but a get an error message cnql1213_classicnotseize.kext did not installed correctly. Im running snow leopard

I ve got another mac with tiger using ppc processor and it does install it but signcut its not showing the proper port, u know, the dev/cu stuff

Is it absolutely neccesarry to use the dongle version???

Thanx


----------



## lalo_mx (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi again. It looks that de ftdi chip driver wont work in my case because my CR-630 uses an atmel chip. It also uses pure usb to usb interface, its not using any kind of serial adaptors.

So, i suppose i need de proper usb driver. My mac is recognizing the hardware as an usb modem or usb communication device.

Please, i need help!!! Thanx


----------



## DreamCatcher (Feb 4, 2010)

I am also running snow leopard. I have the CT630 and cannot get it to register at all. I have signcut x2 for 3 months. I dont have the dongle. I have installed the driver recommended here. I have tried usb - usb and serial to usb and neither does anything. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## signzworld (Jun 13, 2012)

to install creation models onto a mac we have made some links people can follow, also provides new drivers that work with mac's

Untitled Document

UKCutter

hope this helps.


----------

